# [Event] Forks of the Delaware Show 11/30



## wedigforyou (Nov 18, 2008)

35th Annual Forks of the Delaware Bottle collectors show and Sale.   Sun., Nov. 30 Bethlehem Catholic High School Gymnasium. 2 miles south of Rt. 22.  Take Rt. 512 Exit. Dewberry and Madison Sts. Bethlehem PA.  9 -3 p.m. general admission is $2.00. Early buyers at 7:30 a.m. ($20.00)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/calendar.asp?eventid=6


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ann - where do you set up? I will stop by and introduce myself. 

 Kate


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Kate, My husband, son and I set up on the far left corner (as you enter the gym).  Possibly we've already met? We're members of the Forks club and come to the meetings fairly regularly.  With the economy as bad as it is we don't expect much to move - but you never know.  Hope to see you there. Ann


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't belong to the club because I work on Thursday nights... but I may have met you last year at the show. 

 Kate


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 28, 2008)

hi campers,

 i'll be at Becahi around noon Sunday. if you see a guy trying to grow a beard with a flyers hat on..............   say hello!!

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 30, 2008)

had a nice time at the bottle show today. first one i've been at in at least 25 years. picked up a couple nice things i've been after, but better yet, met a couple of folks from the forum!!!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 30, 2008)

the guy i went with picked up a couple local blobs from psychodoodle. was nice meeting ann and her family. 

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 30, 2008)

was also nice to meet wedigforyou. with the lousy weather outside, it was a perfect day to walk around and check out old glass.

 jim


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments on the show and glad you and Kate made it.  There were some good buys to be had. Nice to meet you to and that we got to meet in person with Kate, too.

 Another good show I can recommend will come up Next March at Tylersport, PA.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 30, 2008)

The show was great , It's nice to put the faces to the name!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2008)

It was nice meeting Ann & Buzzcut at the show. Glad I was able to make it, as the phonecall I got this morning was potentially going to put a damper on it for me. My daughter actually went with me for a little while and didn't complain - although she forbade me from buying anything. He impression of the show? - She said she felt like she was in her living room! You know she is exaggerating, right!
 Not sure who your friend bought the blobs from, though - I wasn't selling... I do have a few friends there that I was talking to behind the tables though... maybe it was one of them?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't see ya.My eyes were glued to the tables.maybe next time.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry Katie, I had you and Ann confused............  he bought some Catasauqua stuff from Ann. one of them was a mug based August Hohl Hutch I believe.......... your daughter seemed to be holding up pretty well. lot of interesting stuff there i thought. 

 here is one of the items i picked up.

 jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok - so this is what I bought, although I'm not quite sure why. Not usually my style. I think it reminded me of my great-grandmother's Republican pin collection.. does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

other side


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

front


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Got this for my dad. He'll like it. Walked by.... caught it out of the corner of my eye and turned around...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

$2.00 - Not bad for a perfect gift! My mom doesn't want me to keep giving him bottles. Not sure how he feels about that. I've been giving him local beers, which he seems to like.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Other side.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Took a picture of Ralph Riovo's Freeman's milk that I am trying to paint. Thought it might help me a little as a reference.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

some cool stuff


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

more


----------



## capsoda (Dec 1, 2008)

Great pics folks and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Can you tell I liked this display bottle? [8|] I think it's plaster.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

various tins


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

crock & barrel


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

pretty...[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

A few more


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Better close-up of the cathedral inks


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucky Strike tin


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Didn't start taking any pictures until people were packing up.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok - that's about it for my pictures.. hope you enjoyed. 

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2008)

Playing with editing and I like the way this looks - so, one more.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else kate , but I sure did enjoy them , thanks for posting them .


----------



## mx961 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for taking the pictures i really enjoyed them i wanted to go this year but my friend wanted to go digging so we did that and all i got was sick from the cold rain LOL but i hope next year ill be going


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 2, 2008)

Great pics, Kate. Thanks for posting them. Ann


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 2, 2008)

here is one i picked up at the show. i've had it in the tumbler for two days using my usual mix. i'm gonna check it tonight, rinse everything off and try out the 1000 grit carbide ann gave me over the weekend. i'll keep you posted. thanx again ann!!!

 jimbo


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 2, 2008)

this display caught my eye.............


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Show pics! Awesome !


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 3, 2008)

i ran it with the cutter for 1 day. looks sweet. hard to get the detail on camera.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 3, 2008)

another


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 4, 2008)

*TUMBLE*

Hey there buzz, looks like maybe you could keep them in a little longer? Not sure if the oxide I gave you will help get rid of that haze but give it a try. I'd say at 48 rpms or so that your tumbler is running I'd say three days at least.  I'm just a newbie too. Maybe someone else has a suggestion.  Lookin' good so far.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 4, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

hi ann,

 hoping all goes well down your way. please tell hubby and son i said hello. i agree that it should have been in longer. i read the description on the 1000 grit in the JarDoc book and it scared me a bit. the more i experiment and keep at it, the better the stuff looks. thanx again for your help kiddo.

 jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2008)

....I was gonna say something, but now I'm preoccupied with this pool of drool on my leg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 6, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

Buzz, I think you're confusing the oxide that I gave you with silicon carbide that jar doctor has listed. The aluminum oxide that I gave  you  is 1,000 grit but certainly won't damage anything. It would break down within a few days unlike the cutting oxides. Which cutter did you use on the medicine you have pictured? Did you just use the brasso?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 6, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

hi ann,

 hope all goes well with u and the crew. i ran it for two days in my usual mix and then for one with the polish. i've been soaking them in hydrogen peroxide for a few days after tumbling...  seems to help a bit. i've got my only colored open pontil bottle in now. we'll see how it looks sunday night. thanx again. my friend enjoys the bottles he bought from you at Becahi. 

 keep warm,
 jimbo


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

Very nice display.  I like the green squatty near the bottom and the very bright green bottle on the top shelf. You don't see those everyday.  I'm glad your friend likes the bottles - our son is still mad I sold it.  I also sold another one from Egypt, PA that I didn't realize was our one and only.  Oh Well, there's always ebay, right. 

 It's ice fishing season now. Shovels go away for now.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

i'll pass on the ice fishing.............  bottom greenie is a Chas. Transue from Bethlehem
 top one is Charles Schultz Citrate from New York. dug this one not too far from Lincoln School in Catty. 
 here is the pontil utility i've been tumbling. glass is real sick, but it's getting there. take care ann. keep warm.

 jimbo


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 7, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

bottom


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 9, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

I forgot to mention that if that oxide I gave you a sample of is leaving a white stain on your bottles than just throw it out.  I had mixed results but assumed it was just my" newbie - ism".  Sometimes the botts would be crystal clear other times it would leave a stain.  

 Just a head's up.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 9, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

you try denture tabs or hydrogen peroxide on that stain????


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 10, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

Yep tried it with zero percent success.  Didn't help.


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 10, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

Thanks for the tip -- one of these days I'll get it figured out.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 10, 2008)

*RE: TUMBLE*

i'm with you ann.........  seems different stuff works in different situations. my foot is finally healing up. looking forward to doing some digging with you guys come spring. 

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2008)

I see you took a pic of the big owl drug poison to.I got the dude to hold it up []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know why these pix are blurry,I think I was moving around to much.
  Here is Mr Glassworks Jim-H.He had some killer stuff for sale.I didn't buy anything, because at the time I only had enough to buy a hot dog.[8D]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 12, 2008)

hey rick, maybe your hands were getting a bit shaky around all that nice glass....................  

 i saw a aqua Harrison's Ink there that looked like it held a couple gallons of ink. looked like it was somewhere between 18" and 24" tall and maybe a foot in diameter. i've never seen anything like it. are those super rare high dollar items?? 

 the world of inks has changed dramatically since my days in glass collecting. the super nice top of the line stuff was expensive even back then, but now even colored cones go for good monies. is everyone and their sister collecting inks??

 take care all,

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't see the Harrison's,but that  Owl poison was a display bottle,with that much poison you could kill a herd of buffalo.[]
  I think I walked right by you at the door,I didn't see your pic until after the show,It clicked when I went over some faces from the show in my mind.


----------

